# Competition



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been looking up competition venues for agility and rally (AKC, USDAA, APTD, CPE, etc) and I've so ridiculously confused :doh: How do you keep all their rules and crap straight if you're going to register (and compete) under more than one? What's a good beginners place to register with?


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, I am also in the same boat! I'm trying to figure it all out also, and a bit confused too haha. Guess I'll be monitoring this and see what goes down.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

First I would check to see which org. has the most trials close to you.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

LynnI said:


> First I would check to see which org. has the most trials close to you.


AKC and APDT have a few a year, AKC more so. I wanted to do UKC, but there is like one or two trials a year even REMOTELY close to me  I'm not able to pick up and go out of state just yet (maybe some day) but I'd like to stay close to home. Haven't really looked into USDAA yet, I must really be a dope because I'm even having a hard time figuring registration out, lol


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, fair enough. How about which org your trainer goes to the most? They should be able to help you learn the rules and regs of one or two of them. And they should also be able to help you get registered, height card etc.
Also by going to trials that your club/trainer goes too, they should be able to help you at first with walk thrus, maps, and basically show you the ropes and be supportive.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

LynnI said:


> Ok, fair enough. How about which org your trainer goes to the most? They should be able to help you learn the rules and regs of one or two of them. And they should also be able to help you get registered, height card etc.
> Also by going to trials that your club/trainer goes too, they should be able to help you at first with walk thrus, maps, and basically show you the ropes and be supportive.


I've seen CPE stuff and AKC stuff around the training building. I was reading a few days ago on the APDT site and I could have sworn I saw you can have food in the ring, it just has to be concealed? If so I might go that route to "warm" Tag up for trials (he does so love food). Or maybe that would be a mistake. I shouldn't try to figure all this crap out on a Monday morning, rofl!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah for APDT rally, you can have food in your pocket and may treat after certain exercises. It really is a great ring into for many dogs.

If you have CPE in your area, it's a nice way to start trialing in agility because due to their broad range of levels, the lowest levels are much easier/more forgiving than the AKC levels. We started in level 3 which is roughly equivalent of AKC novice. All their equipment is the same as AKC as well, so it's a easy translation. I don't know much about USDAA other than that the jump heights my dogs would be required to do are higher than I am comfortable with. UKC agility is neat and has some very cool elements, but also has a fair amount of specialized equipment that not all clubs/training facilities have.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Yeah for APDT rally, you can have food in your pocket and may treat after certain exercises. It really is a great ring into for many dogs.
> 
> If you have CPE in your area, it's a nice way to start trialing in agility because due to their broad range of levels, the lowest levels are much easier/more forgiving than the AKC levels. We started in level 3 which is roughly equivalent of AKC novice. All their equipment is the same as AKC as well, so it's a easy translation. I don't know much about USDAA other than that the jump heights my dogs would be required to do are higher than I am comfortable with. UKC agility is neat and has some very cool elements, but also has a fair amount of specialized equipment that not all clubs/training facilities have.


All the after-name letters confuse me as well! I'm thinking Tag will have to jump 16 (in AKC) unless he's entered in preferred, and I'm not nuts about jumping him that high (he's about 14 at the withers).
Also found c-wags.org. It's prominent in my area, and the novice obedience stuff is almost ridiculously easy. I might look into that too


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I show in APDT, UKC, AKC and soon NADAC. It's not easy and I brush up on regs before a trial. I think the more you show the easier it is to remember the regulations for each venue.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

If you have CPE in your area, I think that is a great way for a green dog and handler to start. It is very user friendly. IMO NADAC is getting harder and times are getting shorter. My friend just started trialing with her very young aussie. She left her first CPE trial, excited and ready to trial again. She left her first NADAC trial very disappointed. I do CPE and NADAC. I have only entered one day at an AKC trial. CPE is my favorite. If you have never trialed, begin with level one.

ETA...In your walk-thru, the judge will answer any questions you have. In the beginning levels, the judge is there to explain the rules prior to the walk thru. Standard runs are pretty much self-explanatory. The games are a little more complicated. The judge will explain and answer any questions. They usually ask if anyone is brand new and will give more detailed explanations if needed.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you can also look into ASCA and TDAA


----------

